# Collar or harness?



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I have read that harnesses are better for puppies, but with Havanese, the coat can get matted from wearing a harness so a collar is better. What should I get for my new puppy and when should we begin to learn to walk with it?

Thank you. Sometimes I feel like I am asking the stupidest questions! But I really appreciate everyone's patience and support.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When I first got Molly I used a clip on nylon collar for quick potty trips outside and her first introduction to the leash. I never keep a collar on her in the house. I keep it attached to the leash by the door where it is quickly available to snap on and make it quickly outside to potty. I still use this set up for potty trips in my yard. I introduced her to a harness when we began our puppy classes. Again, I do not leave a harness on her in the house. I use the harness when we go for our walks. I have a harness that clips in the front as well as the back. This helps if your dog tends to pull when you walk. Collars and harnesses do cause matting so you have to be careful to comb out the tangles on a regular basis.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely a harness… probably for the life of the dog, for casual walking… you never know when a dog will go,"SQUIRREL!!!" even if they normally walk on a loose lead, and little dogs have very delicate throats.

If you do serious obedience training, they WILL need a collar for that, but not until they are older.

Yes, when Havanese are blowing coat, a harness will mat them, and if it's LEFT on them, it can mat even a puppy coat. But most people only put the harness on for outdoor excursions. Even when they are blowing coat, as Diane said above, I'd STILL use a harness for casual walks, and just comb out any mats carefully when you get home. At that age, even a collar will mat them. Heck, with some of them, all you need to do is LOOK at them!!! 

As far as leash training is concerned, I start on the very first day… Just attaching a light weight leash and letting the puppy drag it around. After that, if you don't have any experience teaching loose leash walking, I'd HIGHLY recommend that you enroll your pup in a puppy kindergarten class to learn (you should do that anyway, for that oh-so-critical early socialization!)

Like Diane and Molly, my dogs don't wear collars OR harnesses in the house and yard, only when we're going out. I do make SURE that they wear collars with ID info any time they are in the car, even though they are also restrained (Kodi in a car harness, Pixel in a crate) If they were ever to get loose at the scene of an accident, I don't want to count on a microchip… I want something obvious and visible.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

P.S. There are no stupid questions!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

a harness is the only safe way to go, the thyroid gland is very vulnerable to injury with a collar ... http://www.clicktreat.blogspot.ie/2012/06/is-it-harmful-to-attach-aleash-to-your.html


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Thank you! A harness it is. I knew not to leave it on in the house, but I hadn't thought of keeping it on in the car. Actually, I'm still looking for the right car restraint/pet seat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> Thank you! A harness it is. I knew not to leave it on in the house, but I hadn't thought of keeping it on in the car. Actually, I'm still looking for the right car restraint/pet seat.


Small puppies should ALWAYS be in a crate. Soft sided is best, until they start trying to chew their way out.  You can decide if you want to put them in a car seat later. Kodi does ride on the seat beside me, with the air bag turned off, and in a good quality safety harness. But I think, if I were to do it again, I'd have him continue to ride in a (secured) plastic crate. I do think it's safest.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I use both. When wearing a restraint, I use a "strap harness" about 90% of the time and a nylon collar about 10% of the time. However, I don't wear any restraint in the house or enclosed yard. The times I wear a restraint are for walkies, trips in the car and connected to a seat belt, and running errands with Popi (all these activities with mi harness).

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

The harness the Karen (krandall) and I (and others) use is the SENSE-ation No-Pull Dog Harness. Rory is in an XS.

It's probably the harness with the least amount of surface area meaning you have the least amount of potential for matting. I use that when I have Rory in a long coat.

The one I use when Rory is in short coat is the Curli Air-Mest Vest Harness. It goes on really easily and seems comfortable for her.

A lot of forum members use the Puppia.

As far as a car seat, I'm a big proponent of the Pet Go backpack, carrier, carseat, roller bag. Today was a great example; it's was 85 degrees here today so when I'm running errands I can put Rory on my back, or just carry her, and never have to entertain the thought of leaving her in the car.

MarinaGirl got one for Emmie and loves it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> The harness the Karen (krandall) and I (and others) use is the SENSE-ation No-Pull Dog Harness. Rory is in an XS.
> 
> It's probably the harness with the least amount of surface area meaning you have the least amount of potential for matting. I use that when I have Rory in a long coat.
> 
> ...


The ONLY problem with the Sense-sation harness is that they don't make them small enough for small puppies. For the time being, Pixel is just wearing the TINIEST step-in strap harness I could find at Petco. The adjustment straps are a bit fussy, but it's easy to get on, and closes with one clasp between her shoulder blades. Then the leash attaches to a d-ring on either side of the clasp for extra security. I'll probably get her a Sense-sation harness when she's big enough, just because of the low contact with the coat. But, unlike her brother at the same age, she doesn't pull, so doesn't need it for that reason!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I just recently ordered the Curli Air-Mesh Vest Harness for Willow. I'm really pleased with it. It seems to be comfortable for her plus it's easy on and easy off. She is in a puppy cut so I don't worry about matting. It seems to be very well made. They also come with unique numbers that you can register on DogFinder if they get lost. I thought that was kind of cool. One more layer of protection. I ordered it from Amazon for $19.90 for the XS size. I didn't know about small dogs and collars until a neighbor told me that you have to be careful with their necks and throats. I've never had a small dog before. I'm glad I found out about this early on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I just recently ordered the Curli Air-Mesh Vest Harness for Willow. I'm really pleased with it. It seems to be comfortable for her plus it's easy on and easy off. She is in a puppy cut so I don't worry about matting. It seems to be very well made. They also come with unique numbers that you can register on DogFinder if they get lost. I thought that was kind of cool. One more layer of protection. I ordered it from Amazon for $19.90 for the XS size. I didn't know about small dogs and collars until a neighbor told me that you have to be careful with their necks and throats. I've never had a small dog before. I'm glad I found out about this early on.


Yes. Besides the thyroid damage that Dave already mentioned, you can also collapse their trachea.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

I use both a collar and harness


----------

